# Does anyone watch this guy?



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

His blogs are great! and he is always rootin for us on getting some snow!

http://www.accuweather.com/news-blogs.asp?partner=accuweather&blog=meteomadness


----------



## 01FordPlower (Nov 2, 2006)

WHO, The Mad Man. OHH yeah, I feel like live move in with him in the winter, thats how much I watch his blogs, he is crazy though. At our office we have a special Professional version of accuweather, where we are allowed to call into accuweather directly, and I actually got to speak with him on the phone, the man is an animal. But, for the most part his predictions were wrong a lot. But I still stand by him, he's better than a lot of the forecasters out there!!


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

haha, nice. Yeah i subscribe to accuweather professional but i never really call in. Its funny because he is always talking about snow. in the link to his most recent blog above he even says too bas its not january right now because the rain that is coming through would be an awesome snow storm. what a tease! lol


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

The madman is great he gets all of us ready for winter, even today on his post he's talking about snow for the winter :bluebounc


----------

